# appli Radio sans passer par l'iphone



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

bonjour

si je fait l'appairage d'airpods(ou des nouveaux airpods xiaomi) avec ma watch 3 non cellulaire,suis je obligé de passer par l'iphone (en dehors du fait que celui ci apporte la data evidemment puisque ma watch est non cellulaire) pour écouter la radio?

quand j'ouvre radio sur la watch il se met dans le haut de l'ecran le picto"sur l'iphone"

pas possible d'avoir un picto"sur la watch"?

autrement dit:a quoi sert l'appli radio sur la watch? j'ai une appli similaire sur mon iphone qui fonctionne encore mieux...

merci à vous

j'espere avoir ete clair...


----------



## fousfous (6 Juillet 2019)

Je viens d'essayer pas besoin de passer par l'iPhone, c'est bien la watch qui se connecte aux AirPods.


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer pas besoin de passer par l'iPhone, c'est bien la watch qui se connecte aux AirPods.


Ah super ,merci 
Tu as fait un appairage des AirPods à la watch ou à l’iphone ?


----------



## fousfous (6 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Ah super ,merci
> Tu as fait un appairage des AirPods à la watch ou à l’iphone ?


A la watch, c'est elle qui a demandé.


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

Merci bcp ,je vais essayer quand j’aurai acheté les AirPods xiaomi


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Cela fonctionne aussi avec une enceinte bluetooth


----------



## fousfous (6 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Merci bcp ,je vais essayer quand j’aurai acheté les AirPods xiaomi


C'est pas AirPods les machins de xiaomi, t'attend pas a avoir un comportement similaire aux vrais AirPods.


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

j'ai essayé avec un casque bluetooth philips que je mets pour le sport...
 je l'ai d'abord déjumelé de mon iphone pour ne pas la l'iphone prenne la priorité sur la watch
jumelé avec ma watch..
coupé le bluetooth de mon iphone pour mettre ma watch en wifi

cela fonctionne tres bien,mais ça me met toujours le petit pictogramme  de l'iphone et pas celui de la watch.....

apres j'ai lancé une appli radio (une autre que celle apple ) sur mon iphone....je pensais que le son sortirai du casque en passant par la watch qui est jumelee  avec le casque....eh bien non....le son sort par le hp de l'iphone et je peux régler le volume par la watch.....
faut il  jumeler le casque avrc l'iphone d'une part et avec la watch d'autre part?

voilà....
ps aujourdhui je me trouve un peu compliqué(j'en suis bien conscient)...comme notre ami à l'epoque qui voulait s'offrir une aw4 )


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est pas AirPods les machins de xiaomi, t'attend pas a avoir un comportement similaire aux vrais AirPods.


tu penses qu'ils ne sont pas bien??j'ai lu qu'ils etaient formidables ..;(


----------



## fousfous (6 Juillet 2019)

Il n'y a pas de pictogramme de la watch, il faut que tu appuis sur le pictogramme radio qui est en dessous de l'iPhone et qui s'appelle stations.



yabr a dit:


> tu penses qu'ils ne sont pas bien??j'ai lu qu'ils etaient formidables ..;(


Bah tu n'auras pas du tout le même comportement que des AirPods, ça va fonctionner comme ton casque et y aura pas le transfert du jumelage entre l'apple watch et l'iPhone.

Et au fait pourquoi vouloir passer par la watch pour écouter? Si tu passes par l'iPhone au final ça change rien vu que tu contrôles quand même depuis la watch.


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de pictogramme de la watch, il faut que tu appuis sur le pictogramme radio qui est en dessous de l'iPhone et qui s'appelle stations.
> 
> 
> Bah tu n'auras pas du tout le même comportement que des AirPods, ça va fonctionner comme ton casque et y aura pas le transfert du jumelage entre l'apple watch et l'iPhone.
> ...




parce  que la nuit il m'arrive d'avoir de grosses insomnies et j'aurai souhaité appeler la radio de ma watch(connectee en wifi  avec le reseau domestique) ,avec mes ecouteurs dans les oreilles ,sans devoir sortir aussi l'iphone....avoir une radio avec ecouteurs completement autonome

finalement/   un casque ou ecouteurs bluetooth....on fait le jumelage avec quoi??
l'iphone ,la watch,ou les deux???  j'avoue ne plus m'y retrouver


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Avec mon enceinte , je fais le jumelage sans l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> tu penses qu'ils ne sont pas bien??j'ai lu qu'ils etaient formidables ..;(



Les Sony sont pas mal


----------



## yabr (6 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Sony sont pas mal


Oui j’imagine ....enfin ,ça n’est pas le même tarif non plus


----------



## moderno31 (6 Juillet 2019)

Hello
Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider mais j'utilise https://www.ecouter-en-direct.com


----------



## pampelune (29 Septembre 2019)

Hello,

On ne peut pas écouter de musique sans iphone ou airpods directement sur la watch ? 
Idem pour la radio ? Je ne trouve pas comment...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> On ne peut pas écouter de musique sans iphone ou airpods directement sur la watch ?
> Idem pour la radio ? Je ne trouve pas comment...


Non c'est impossible


----------



## pampelune (29 Septembre 2019)

C'est vraiment dommage...sûrement une histoire de batterie, mais franchement, ça serait super pratique


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> C'est vraiment dommage...sûrement une histoire de batterie, mais franchement, ça serait super pratique


Surtout une histoire de haut parleurs.


----------



## pampelune (29 Septembre 2019)

Bof, pour écouter France info...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

pampelune a dit:


> Bof, pour écouter France info...


Bah oui , l'apple Watch n'a pas de HP


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour , 

je relance le sujet car je recherche une bonne application radio pour la watch sans utiliser l'iPhone

Que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Etrange , avant avec Music , j'arrivais a écouter les informations depuis la watch


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Personne ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Bon personne écoute la radio ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon personne écoute la radio ?


Non désolé c'est plus à la mode!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Je cherche juste à pouvoir écouter France Info


----------



## Sud083 (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je cherche juste à pouvoir écouter France Info




J’écoute la radio sur l’iPhone en passant par l’application musique 

Un site avec des radios numériques disponibles sur iTunes à la base :



			iTunes | Internet Radio


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2021)

Et sans passer par l’iPhone ?


----------



## Sud083 (3 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et sans passer par l’iPhone ?



Avec l’AppleWatch directement ?
Possible avant et plus maintenant si j’ai bien compris ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Avec l’AppleWatch directement ?
> Possible avant et plus maintenant si j’ai bien compris ?


C'est justement ce qui me surprend


----------



## Sud083 (4 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est justement ce qui me surprend



Si Apple n’a pas communiqué la dessus ça pourrait pas être un Bug ou problème logiciel ? 

Réinitialisation ça n’a rien donné ?


----------



## fousfous (4 Mai 2021)

Apple a bien supprimé les radios internet en passant d'iTunes à music sans que personne n'en parle aussi.


----------



## Sud083 (5 Mai 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Apple a bien supprimé les radios internet en passant d'iTunes à music sans que personne n'en parle aussi.



Et je le regrette...

Mais sur l’application Musique de l’iPhone on les a toujours [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (5 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Et je le regrette...
> 
> Mais sur l’application Musique de l’iPhone on les a toujours [emoji6]


Mais ce ne sont pas les radios internet, donc du coup pour écouter de la musique c'est un peu limité...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Et je le regrette...
> 
> Mais sur l’application Musique de l’iPhone on les a toujours [emoji6]


Oui , mais pas sur la Watch


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

Spotify permet t'il d'écouter la musique sur la watch sans l'iPhone?


----------



## radioman (9 Mai 2021)

et l'appli France-Info pour iPhone n'existe pas en version Apple Watch ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

radioman a dit:


> et l'appli France-Info pour iPhone n'existe pas en version Apple Watch ?


Non helas elle ne fonctionne pas


----------

